
How Bloomberg Is Advancing C++ at Scale - wslh
http://www.techatbloomberg.com/blog/bloomberg-advancing-c-scale/
======
cheez
This is so devoid of actual information. Doesn't sound like Lakos has moved
much past "Large scale C++ software design".

